# Touch Up Paint



## Westin-on-wheels (Feb 12, 2006)

Hello, we are afraid our white cabinets may chip. We asked about getting a bottle of touch up paint but were recommended just to go to a home store. Does anyone have the paint code that will match the white or will we never have to touch them up? Thanks


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Westin,

Never had a cabinet to chip but others here on the forum have made doors and cabinets and painted them to match. I'm sure someone will chime in with the kind of paint they used.

Mark


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

If you take a sample piece of the paint to Lowes they can put it in their machine
and They should be able ro match it exactly.

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Mark,

From what I have seen, these cabinets are pretty tough.
I wouldn't worry about it until - if ever - it happens.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

It is not a paint coating, it is some kind of vinyl. So a chip is not likely but you can scratch them if you work at it.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

My daughter managed to get some sort of light blue stain on one of the doors that I can't get off for the life of me, but no chips.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Katrina said:


> My daughter managed to get some sort of light blue stain on one of the doors that I can't get off for the life of me, but no chips.
> [snapback]80890[/snapback]​


Jim 
Did you ever try Mr Clean (Magic Eraser)

Don


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

HootBob said:


> Katrina said:
> 
> 
> > My daughter managed to get some sort of light blue stain on one of the doors that I can't get off for the life of me, but no chips.
> ...


I'll have to give that a shot, I've heard good things about those.
I have no idea what the stain is, kinda looks like blue koolaid even though we had none in the trailer.
It appears to have soaked into the door as windex and 409 and all that stuff does nothing to it.


----------



## Westin-on-wheels (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up on the paint. I think maybe we will just wait and see if it's a problem. Sounds like they are a lot tougher than I imagined. But we do have a couple grandsons so.... you know the rest of the story. I've seen my wife chase our grandson around with those magic erasers. Mark


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Westin-on-wheels said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the paint. I think maybe we will just wait and see if it's a problem. Sounds like they are a lot tougher than I imagined. But we do have a couple grandsons so.... you know the rest of the story. I've seen my wife chase our grandson around with those magic erasers. Mark
> [snapback]80901[/snapback]​


I give Mr Clean Magic Erasers away as Christmas gifts to anyone that ever watches our kids. They are awesome, pen marks gone, scuffs on paint gone, permanent marker, nope you need goof off for that.

Bill.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

MDF is pretty durable. Like Andy said, if you work hard enough you can scratch it.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------

